# New Marketplace Thread Prefixes



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

You will now be able to properly tag your marketplace thread with the appropriate prefix to make it easier to see the topic of the thread.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 7, 2008)

Will we be able to change it once its set - like going from a FT to say a FS?


----------

